# Pre-Heresy Death Guard Attempt



## Gresil (Sep 16, 2010)

A local toy shop that stocks GW is running a painting competition, so I thought I'd sign up just to get a few free models! They are only snap-fit marines, but I've used them to attempt a pre-Heresy Death Guard paintjob.

I was really out of my comfort zone with these, as I never usually paint anything bright and clean! It probably wasn't sensible to prime them black either, but I persevered and I think they're looking fairly crisp now.

Let me know what you think, and if they could be improved in any way please say:




























They were kind of enjoyable to paint, but I'm totally sick of doing thin layers of Bleached Bone now 

By the way I know there are gaps in their right arms, they didn't fit together very well so I'll have to fill them.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

They look really good mate, really good. Loving the free-hand chapter symbol too. 

I undercoated my Deathwing black (i always use black, that way if you ever miss a bit it doesnt matter, it's shaded:grin. After that, base coat them Khemri brown. after that, the bleached bone goes on like a dream.

+rep


----------



## Gresil (Sep 16, 2010)

Cool - I basecoated Adeptus Battlegrey, which was alright but I bet Khemri Brown would have been better - presumably it still requires several coats of bone though?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

When painted did my deathwing captain i did this:
-Undercoat: black spray
-Base coat: Khemri Brown
-1 liberal over brush of Bleached Bone
-1 liberal coating of a Badab Black - Ogryn Flesh (a mix i have ready made up and use quite a a lot on things like bone and flesh)
-1 layer of Bleached Bone
-1 highlight of Skull White

My style is probably not quite as clean as yours but I think it looks good:grin:

See what you think
View attachment 8089


View attachment 8090


----------



## Masstadon (Jan 18, 2009)

first time ive ever seen them bone coloured..well..i have seen bone coloured versions but they were at the stage of the heresy. "fresh" to the heresy as you will.. but anyway dont get me wrong these guys look really nice! real clean paint job. that symbol is really cool too! and if you wanted you could go with more of a grey but those guys look great as it is! keep it up! :victory:


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Just ready to do a Deathwing "Variant" on my Dark Angels Successor Chapter so this was a great thread to hear and SEE some excellent examples! Cheers guys!


----------



## Gresil (Sep 16, 2010)

Masstadon said:


> first time ive ever seen them bone coloured..well..i have seen bone coloured versions but they were at the stage of the heresy.


Hehe, you're not the only one to pick up on this point! Technically they should be an off-white/grey colour with green trim, but I went for bone partly because I haven't had any practice with white/grey armour, and partly because my main Death Guard army is a dirty bone colour, so I was trying to show my army before it went evil!



TheReverend said:


> My style is probably not quite as clean as yours


In fact, my main army is very grimey!










I like that Deathwing captain a lot, and in fact that's more the style I would tend to paint if I hadn't been challenging myself to do a crisp and clean look.


----------



## Guttersmurf (Oct 15, 2009)

maybe painting their eye pieces another colour other than red would draw more attention to them? icy blue or emerald green perhaps?

i say this as the light red lenses seem too close in colour to the brown in the armour joints (terracotta?)


----------

